# Konzepthilfe - Multiplayer TD



## obi (4. Okt 2011)

Guten Tag zusammen, 

für eine Vorlesung im Studium muss ich ein Internet basiertes Projekt durchführen, wobei bei mir die Wahl auf ein 2D Browser Multiplayer Tower Defence gefallen ist. Erfahrung in Java habe ich genug, nur was Servlets / Applets / JSF angeht hatte ich noch keine Möglichkeit mich dort auszutoben.  

Mein Problem ist mir ein Konzept aufzustellen wie man das Spiel realisieren kann. Anfangs wollte ich es ganz normal als JApplet programmieren, doch können diese Untereinander nicht kommunizieren ( beide Clients müssen ja genau Wissen was der andere im Moment tut, und jede Sekunde ein Datenpaket mit verschiedenen Infos hin und her schicken ist sicher nicht klug ). Also wärs viel Sinnvoller die Spiele als Servlet laufen zu lassen, wobei ich genau hier nicht weiß wie ich das Spiel als GUI für den User im Browser anzeigen lassen kann. Soweit ich weiß verbindet ja JSF die Servlet, Applet Geschichte, doch die GUI Möglichkeiten sind eher begrenzt soweit ich dies beurteilen kann.

Glaube ihr sieht wo es bei mir hängt, ich bräuchte einfach einen Dankanstoß im Sinne von " So und so und damit kannst du es machen".


----------



## yyannekk (4. Okt 2011)

Was meinst du mit "Internet basiert"? Muss es im Browser laufen? Oder soll es ein Multiplayer-Spiel sein das übers Netz läuft? Oder beides? 
Falls es nicht im Browser laufen muss, sondern einfach nur übers Internet kommunizieren soll, ist eine Möglichkeit das ganze über Sockets zu realisieren.


----------



## obi (4. Okt 2011)

Im Moment hatte ich es eigentlich vor es über das Browser laufen zu lassen. Ob es auch als Denktopanwendung klar gehen würde müsste ich noch nachfragen. Falls ja würde es ja einiges einfacher machen.


----------



## Tobse (5. Okt 2011)

Kann man nicht auch aus einem Applet heraus ein Socket aufmachen? So nach dem Motto "IP Des Gegners eingeben".
Wenn das klappt, steht sie Verbindung ja.


----------



## obi (6. Okt 2011)

Ok hab nochmal drüber nachgedacht und im Moment denke ich könnte man es so machen:

Applet oder Desktop Application wo das ganze Spiel für jeden Client laufen wird und ein Servlet wo man sich am Anfang "Einloggt" und dieser die Socketverbindung für die Clients erstellt bzw. übernimmt. 

Im JApplet kann man das ganz normale Java SDK verwenden richtig ?


----------



## Tobse (6. Okt 2011)

Ja, kann man. Ich hab aber mal gehört, dass die Swing GUI immer beim Server läuft. Ein JOtpionPane sollte also nicht beim Client, der das Applet ausführt erscheinen, sondern beim server... ungeschikt xD


----------



## Beni (6. Okt 2011)

Tobse hat gesagt.:


> Ja, kann man. Ich hab aber mal gehört, dass die Swing GUI immer beim Server läuft. Ein JOtpionPane sollte also nicht beim Client, der das Applet ausführt erscheinen, sondern beim server... ungeschikt xD



Wer immer dir das erzählt hat, hat dir einen ganz grossen Bären aufgebunden :lol:


----------

